# Goodbye To The Outback



## jcball16 (Mar 11, 2004)

Just want to say goodbye







to the outbacker family.. I have sold our 28BHS and we are now no longer Outback owners... but someday if the time is right we will get back into it again...

Thanks again for all you help and fun the past 5 years and will still be a member of the site to keep up on the outback life

take care and have fun campin

John


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Take care John, and best wishes where ever your travels take you.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Don t be a stranger









John


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

You never leave the family, you just fall out of touch. I hope we see you on the road again.

Reverie


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

John

best of luck and safe travels

Thor


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Hey, congrats on selling the trailer.

Just remember, you don't have to actually own an Outback to be an Outbacker.

Mark


----------



## bill_pfaff (Mar 11, 2005)

It would be like virtual camping


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi John,

I hate goodbyes









Please take care and stop in once in awhile


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Sorry to hear you sold the outback
One must do what they have to
Take care and best wishes to you

Don


----------



## jcball16 (Mar 11, 2004)

Thanks for all the well wishs and yes i will be on here keeping up on the camping life..

we sold the Outback to Hooked2 should be getting it today.. please greet him and his family with open arms just like you have done with us..

Congrats to hooked2 and heres wishin you luck and a happy future in your new OUTBACK


----------

